# Finally



## nastynate2728 (Mar 30, 2010)

Been chompen at the bit to get out and fish the past few weeks after having a baby and letting the rivers reside a bit. Got in there at first light this morning after a 3:00am wake up and 2 hour drive and first cast was fish on. Hooked up over a dozen fish landed a few short males and some decent hens. Great morning to be on the river in the North East!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## younggun7 (Nov 25, 2005)

Nice!!


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice fish and congratulations on the new baby.


----------



## nastynate2728 (Mar 30, 2010)

troutguy26 said:


> Nice fish and congratulations on the new baby.


Thank you Cody. Future Chromette in the making...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

Congtats on both fish and baby..


----------



## Upnorth365 (Nov 8, 2012)

Nice fish that spot has produced more than a few nice steelies!!!!Water looked perfect.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nastynate2728 (Mar 30, 2010)

Upnorth365 said:


> Nice fish that spot has produced more than a few nice steelies!!!!Water looked perfect
> 
> Water was perfect!
> 
> ...


----------

